# ISO vs WD TV HD Media Player



## Illvill (Jan 23, 2009)

I can´t play ANY iso-files in my Western Digital - WD TV HD Media Player. 

The files plays for like for 10-15 seconds. Then the WD TV HD Media Player freezes and ill have to pull the power. 

Anybody thats know whats wrong. I´ve installed the latest firmware but its still a problem.


----------

